# I Need Help With Moonlight Sonata



## AMINOR

I was wondering if someone could please tell me the name of the chords, just in the bass clef, in order, from the 1st. movement, of moonlight. I can read all the notes, in the treble clef. but dont have a clue in the bass clef. Thanks so much if someone could please help! Im self taught on piano and cant read music for ****!


----------



## Harvey

Instead of giving you a fish, I will teach you how to fish.

The bass clef is read:

----A
G
----F
E
----D
C
----B
A
----G

As to where these notes are, the F is a fifth below middle C.


----------



## AMINOR

*Thanks Harvey*

It worked out well, HARVEY, thank you very much.


----------

